

Catapult: Moving Beyond CPUs in the Cloud - nkurz
http://blogs.technet.com/b/inside_microsoft_research/archive/2014/06/16/catapult-moving-beyond-cpus-in-the-cloud.aspx

======
jcr
The technet.com article is better since it at least has links to the paper and
conference, but unfortunately, the previous submission from wired.com got all
the discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7899220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7899220)

